# Hi all



## jersey_martialartist (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi people.

I made this account a while ago just didn't get round to posting anything but here it is.

I've been doing martial arts since I was 10. I started in ishinryu karate and got to green belt. I then moved to American kenpo where I got my black belt in march 2017 since then I started training Muay Thai, bjj and recently started Krav Maga. Lately though I feel I've been pushing myself to hard and have decided to drop back to just kenpo and Krav Maga at least until my bodies recovered a bit.

I love martial arts I've never been in a fight I just enjoy learning.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 13, 2018)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 13, 2018)

Welcome I've found myself in a very similar position my body has simply given up on me I feel and have had to rededicate to just kenpo but I'm fine with it. I'm loving kenpo even more than ever now


----------



## Buka (Mar 14, 2018)

Welcome to MrtialTalk, Jersey.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 14, 2018)

Welcome bud! And GOOD ON YOU for listening to yourself and knowing when to back off, very important awareness to have! Take care and enjoy your training and the forums


----------



## donald1 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## Brian King (Mar 14, 2018)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Looking forward to your postings.
Regards
Brian King


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 14, 2018)

Welcome to MT


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 16, 2018)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 17, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Swanson (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi I'm new to this forum
So here's my story
I'm 50 and being doing Krav Maga and mixed martial arts now for 3 years.
It's changed my life ?
I'm fitter in mind and body and just love learning the arts.
So hi to everyone 
Looking forward to some great discussions and advice.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 18, 2018)

Swanson said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum
> So here's my story
> I'm 50 and being doing Krav Maga and mixed martial arts now for 3 years.
> It's changed my life ?
> ...


Welcome Swanson, and that's great to hear, alot of us would definitely feel the same for sure


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 22, 2018)

jersey_martialartist said:


> Hi people.
> 
> I made this account a while ago just didn't get round to posting anything but here it is.
> 
> ...



Glad to have you here.


----------

